# Kittens are weaned, when to neuter?



## lotsofsmoggies (Dec 10, 2007)

Lucy's kittens are now 5 weeks old and I never know when its a good time to seperate Mum from babies so her milk can dry up so she can be neutered.

Do I do it now? Or leave it until the kittens have gone in another 5 weeks? They are fully weaned onto kitten food and Lucy is always encouraging them to feed from her. Do they NEED Lucy anymore?


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

If it's possible I'd wait about 2 weeks. It's possible they do need her a little bit longer. They might enjoy the milk bar during the night, when you're asleep and can't feed them.


----------

